
Block submission whose link requires payment to read content - royalghost
Hi team @ Y-Combinator<p>Can you block any submission whose url requires payment in order to read the news ?<p>For e.g. one of the top links https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15529944 point to a WSJ article that requires payment to read the article.<p>Instead, the user can submit a related news from another news source that is free.
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
asks you to e-mail the mods if you want to reach them.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
contains the rules for paywalled articles: they are already not allowed if
there is no known workaround.

~~~
reustle
I think what I've seen previously is people just flag the articles until
they're removed.

I wonder why they haven't banned wsj urls by now

~~~
detaro
Because they don't break the rules as they are (workarounds exist, e.g. by
going through facebook's external redirector
[https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=](https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=)), and
the mods think having high-quality original sources is worth the tradeoff:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531085)
(Which is a comment on the specific example the OP mentioned)

------
JJarrard
Install adblock. Right click on overlay > adblock > block this ad until it
goes away. (you'll notice the scrollbar has disappeared (B __ __ __). Run this
in inspect scripts - element.style {overflow: scroll;height: 100%;}.
Alternatively: buy all the subscriptions

~~~
shimon
Remove the overlay and you'll still only see a snippet of the article.

